# Lecture disque NAS WD My Cloud sous Mac OS X



## Herron (11 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous les fourreurs. J'ai (j'avais) un NAS WD My Cloud 3 To. Suite à une micro coupure, le disque est non fonctionnel. J'ai obtenu le droit par le SAV d'extraire le disque pour tenter de retrouver mes données. Le disque semble opérationnel. Sur mon MBA, avec l'extension ExTFS de Paragon, je vois monter deux disques identiques de 800 Mo approximativement (la partition est de 2.1 TO, 1.3 TO de libre) alors que j'avais 2 TO de données sur le NAS. J'ai une arborescence fort compliquée et je ne vois pas mes données (essentiellement des podcasts et des PDF). Iù ai-je raté quelque chose ? Merci 1000 fois à tous ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.

Herron


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2015)

Déjà, c'est curieux de voir un disque de 2 TB dans un NAS de 3 TB, non ?

Quant à l'organisation des données, cela dépend du logiciel de WD donc il est possible que les données ne soient pas stockées telles que tu les voyais. Tu as une documentation de leur part, à ce sujet ?


----------



## Herron (11 Février 2015)

Merci pour la réponse ! Je m'exprime encore fort maladroitement : c'est un disque de 3TO sur lequel figuraient 2TO de données. Par ailleurs, il y a plusieurs autres disques visibles sous l'utilitaire de disque, mais qui ne sont pas montés. J'ai écrit à WD, mais si quelqu'un en sait davantage, je suis preneur. Merci encore. Herron


----------

